# MR Annual All-City Toy Ride 12/11



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Converge on Olvera St. with your local cyclists and bring an unwrapped toy along for the ride  

http://www.midnightridazz.com/viewStory.php?storyId=3728 

Party to follow.












Always a good time.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

I plan to do this ride. I gonna see if I can get il sog to do it too.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I might join the group as they roll through mi barrio, Echo Park.


----------

